# A GPU that maximizes my FX-6300.



## megamanxtreme (Jun 25, 2014)

I currently have the GTX 760, but I am hoping for better performance. My minimum requirement is 45 - 60FPS min, and max of 60 would be obvious since I have V-Sync on. (I am aiming for "maxed-out settings" but with FXAA or MLAA on 1080p.)

Note:
I want to stick with stock CPU settings(Turbo Core is on), thus why I stayed with the Stock cooler. Now, this can change if you guys can recommend me a clock speed that is reasonable(with the stock fan, of course).

I have a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 motherboard, 8GB DDR3-1333 RAM, 700W PSU.

Finally, please keep in mind that this topic is mainly about the GPU. (If I wanted to overclock the CPU or upgraded to the FX-8000 I would have done so.)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

R9 280X, GTX 770, GTX 780, or R9 290 also I would advise OCing you're RAM


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> R9 280X or GTX 770 also I would advise OCing you're RAM


Thanks.
I was thinking of getting the R9 290 at the very least, or GTX 780.

Sole reason for this was that I am going to make a new build when the new AMD CPUs come around, or go for an Intel CPU. So, I want to keep everything as is and just upgrade the GPU(No overclocking anything or upgrading anything else).

R9 280X it is, then.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

megamanxtreme said:


> Thanks.
> I was thinking of getting the R9 290 at the very least, or GTX 780.
> 
> Sole reason for this was that I am going to make a new build when the new AMD CPUs come around, or go for an Intel CPU. So, I want to keep everything as is and just upgrade the GPU.
> ...


In that case definitely a R9 290


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> In that case definitely a R9 290


Thanks once again.
And my condolences to your R9 290X. RIP


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

megamanxtreme said:


> Thanks once again.
> And my condolences to your R9 290X. RIP


You're welcome and thx


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> You're welcome and thx


Wait your R9 290X died, how?

As for the gpu the R9 290 is the best choice. Especially if you get one that comes OCed to 1040mhz out of the box like the Gigabyte WindForce OC(2 Slot) or Club3D Royal Ace(2.5 Slot).
Also OCing that ram should give you a decent performance boost.


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> As for the gpu the R9 290 is the best choice. Especially if you get one that comes OCed to 1040mhz out of the box like the Gigabyte WindForce OC(2 Slot) or Club3D Royal Ace(2.5 Slot).
> Also OCing that ram should give you a decent performance boost.


Right on. I am wondering how his card died too.

I mean, I don't even mind getting the R9 290X, R9 295X2, or the R9 295X(Whatever AMD calls the GTX 780Ti's competitor). I just don't want to upgrade or OC anything, just play as is, it will be mine temporary and I will give it to my brother when I get my new build. (Unless the stuff I buy came OC'ed.)

Like I said, I will make a new build in late 2015 or early 2016, to see how the AMD CPUs hold up. If AMD doesn't hold up as expected, I will get Intel processors, and I will OC everything, GPU, CPU, Mobo, my patience, the RAM, the TV, and crank that A/C up.(Or buy Liquid Nitrogen or a dedicated A/C for my room only, I don't want the rest of the family to freeze).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Wait your R9 290X died, how?
> 
> As for the gpu the R9 290 is the best choice. Especially if you get one that comes OCed to 1040mhz out of the box like the Gigabyte WindForce OC(2 Slot) or Club3D Royal Ace(2.5 Slot).
> Also OCing that ram should give you a decent performance boost.


Accidently mounted the universal waterblock wrong and it blew.


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 25, 2014)

megamanxtreme said:


> Right on. I am wondering how his card died too.
> 
> I mean, I don't even mind getting the R9 290X, R9 295X2, or the R9 295X(Whatever AMD calls the GTX 780Ti's competitor). I just don't want to upgrade or OC anything, just play as is, it will be mine temporary and I will give it to my brother when I get my new build. (Unless the stuff I buy came OC'ed.)
> 
> Like I said, I will make a new build in late 2015 or early 2016, to see how the AMD CPUs hold up. If AMD doesn't hold up as expected, I will get Intel processors, and I will OC everything, GPU, CPU, Mobo, my patience, the RAM, the TV, and crank that A/C up.(Or buy Liquid Nitrogen or a dedicated A/C for my room only, I don't want the rest of the family to freeze).


The 1040mhz R9 290s are on par with stock R9 290Xs but it looks like AMD will soon release the 780Ti competitor so I would wait for that since it should be quite a bit faster than the R9 290X.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 27, 2014)

Are you sure anything would be a cost effective upgrade?  I would think a GTX 760 would be just about right for a  stock FX-6300.  I have a GTX 670 with an FX-6300 and I feel it would be a bit of a waste to spend upwards of $400+ for another 10 FPS.  I see many more CPU limited situations as it is (and mine's overclocked).


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> Are you sure anything would be a cost effective upgrade?  I would think a GTX 760 would be just about right for a  stock FX-6300.  I have a GTX 670 with an FX-6300 and I feel it would be a bit of a waste to spend upwards of $400+ for another 10 FPS.  I see many more CPU limited situations as it is (and mine's overclocked).


Main goal is to raise my Min Frames on the Highest Settings(FXAA or MLAA) possible, without OC'ing anything and only upgrading the GPU(The GPU can come OC'ed, least of my worries).
My next build will be OC'ed so hard that it will melt my house, here is where I will take the tips from everyone here to heart. I just want to stick to my planned settings.(Not intending to offending anyone, by the way. Please don't take this the wrong way.)
I have no limit(I can go as high as the Radeon R9 295X2 or the GTX Titan Z, if they meet the equation), but my focus is someone that can determine which is the most powerful card that can max the processor out.

Most of the time, I see benchmarks with the latest Intel processors and I can't determine how it affects the FX-6300, like what exact frames am I suppose to get.

10 FPS is better than 0.  Anything helps at the moment.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 27, 2014)

Misaki said:


> Overclock CPU



Be careful with this though - with such a small heatsink, those MOSFETS may start popping like rockets if you push it too far. I don't know if anyone has asked this yet but what are your plans for the future in terms of the resolution you plan to play at now and in a year or more's time. This can help us choose the GPU.

Layton


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

Misaki said:


> Overclock CPU and go for R9 280X/R9 290. I had GTX770 for tests with my Phenom II X6, incredible fast.


Yes, on my new build I will OC, not on this one. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Be careful with this though - with such a small heatsink, those MOSFETS may start popping like rockets if you push it too far. I don't know if anyone has asked this yet but what are your plans for the future in terms of the resolution you plan to play at now and in a year or more's time. This can help us choose the GPU.
> 
> Layton


I mean, the Turbo Core is 4.1GHz, I could always disable the Turbo Core and raise the Base clock a bit, but how much?
Sure, if I have a liquid cooler or a better air cooler, I would stick with 4.1GHz all the way...but this is not the case.

Until a 40" 4K TV is around 400 dollars, I will stick with 1080p. With the new AMD processors, I assume that all I need to do is buy a new GPU in a few years from their release to play 4K 45 - 60 FPS, with V-Sync on. And...since that new build will be OC'ed on RAM, CPU, PSU, the ambient air(Might get some Dry Ice in my room, with circulation so I don't suffocate.), I will be fine probably.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 27, 2014)

megamanxtreme said:


> I mean, the Turbo Core is 4.1GHz, I could always disable the Turbo Core and raise the Base clock a bit, but how much?
> Sure, if I have a liquid cooler or a better air cooler, I would stick with 4.1GHz all the way...but this is not the case.
> 
> Until a 40" 4K TV is around 400 dollars, I will stick with 1080p. With the new AMD processors, I assume that all I need to do is buy a new GPU in a few years from their release to play 4K 45 - 60 FPS, with V-Sync on. And...since that new build will be OC'ed on RAM, CPU, PSU, the ambient air(Might get some Dry Ice in my room, with circulation so I don't suffocate.), I will be fine probably.



If that new build has a new motherboard (and a way better CPU), then yes you'll probably just need to buy a couple of the future equivalents of the GTX 780 Ti. At the moment, 4K gaming definitely requires a very high budget. No idea what the future will be like, but I reckon it will still be expensive in the future too.

On a side note, you're more likely to suffocate with dry ice than without it in a badly ventilated room. As a scientist, dry ice is solidified carbon dioxide, and left at room temperature, it becomes a gas. And a room full of carbon dioxide will cause you to suffocate. A ventilating machine specifically for dry ice would be required.

Layton


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> On a side note, you're more likely to suffocate with dry ice than without it in a badly ventilated room. As a scientist, dry ice is solidified carbon dioxide, and left at room temperature, it becomes a gas. And a room full of carbon dioxide will cause you to suffocate. A ventilating machine specifically for dry ice would be required.
> 
> Layton


Correct, that is why I said what I said on my reply. I fully understand about dry ice being Carbon Dioxide.
Future build aside, what's the verdict on this build? R9 290? R9 290X? Raise the core processor clock, using stock cooler, to what? Whatever raises my frames up dramatically is welcomed(That doesn't steer away from my requirements).


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 27, 2014)

megamanxtreme said:


> Correct, that is why I said what I said on my reply. I fully understand about dry ice being Carbon Dioxide.
> Future build aside, what's the verdict on this build? R9 290? R9 290X? Raise the core processor clock, using stock cooler, to what? Whatever raises my frames up dramatically is welcomed(That doesn't steer away from my requirements).



I misread your post, and I see you understand the need for ventilation. Unfortunately, the heatsink on the motherboard and the stock CPU heatsink won't grant a large overclock - perhaps 4.2-4.3GHz I reckon maximum. That being said, overclocking even with a better CPU cooler (i.e. Hyper 212) and a motherboard with good VRM heatsinks and power phases will not give dramatic improvements in FPS. I would expect only a few FPS difference in your situation.



Misaki said:


> What about PSU brand?



I'd be interested in this too. There are some dodgy PSUs out there, which if they break, they'll take the whole system with it.

Layton


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

It's a Xion PSU 700W.
The only reason I won't install an aftermarket cooler, I was fine upgrading the CPU at least, is that I don't want to pull apart the motherboard to install it. The other side of the chasis blocks that back part of the mobo, so I can't install the balance beams, too lazy to recall the name. (Also, I was trying to find current 3rd Party coolers that just pop on-top of the CPU like the stock heat-sinks.)
As for the GPU, I just pop it in and good to go. I will be lenient on installing a CPU, that's the line(Except for the fact that I don't want to upgrade unless the new AMD CPUs arrive).

New build, in the future, will be from scratch, so I won't mind then.

This is why I was merely asking for any GPU that can help before it reaches a bottleneck.
If the 290X gives me 45 - 60, that's great.
If the 290 gives me 45 - 60, there's something wrong and I wouldn't even bother with the R9 290X.
In conclusion, I don't know how the 290X(It can be factory OC'ed), or anything higher than my GTX 760, fares with the FX-6300(Stock clocks and Turbo Core activated).

Like I said before, benchmarks use the i7-4960X and high-end like that to give results, so I can't guesstimate how it fares with the FX-6300.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 27, 2014)

DeepCool (aka Logisys) has a 120mm tower cooler with a built in AMD bracket.  Unless your case is extremely tight you should be able to install it without removing the motherboard. Cools decently - about like a CM Hyper 212+.  I own one and had the motherboard out to install it, but I'm pretty darn sure I could do it in the case.

"Ice WInd"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999034


----------



## megamanxtreme (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> DeepCool (aka Logisys) has a 120mm tower cooler with a built in AMD bracket.  Unless your case is extremely tight you should be able to install it without removing the motherboard.


That was an error in my part. It is a mid-size tower. The Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X fits, but snugly, if it was an inch shorter...
No, I was told that I could open the back part of the tower, or the other panel, and it reveals the bottom of the mobo. The thing is that my tower chasis has something blocking the bottom of the mobo, not sure why they did that and still make the back part a removable panel.
The point is that, the only way I can install an after-market cooler is by removing the mobo altogether. I am just too lazy to do that.
As the replies keep gearing towards OC'ing, which I am not intending to do nor was my intention since my Original Post(Unless I can do it with the stock cooler and an acceptable GHz.), I came to find a community of computer enthusiasts that might have these particular computers. (FX-6300 and some high-end GPU, at least for accurate FPS readings. I know that not all mobos are the same and that not all GPUs are the same, just a good direct is what I was aiming for). 

I was thinking of turning off the Turbo Core and OC'ing to 3.7GHz, but I was never thinking higher.
Reason for purchasing the FX-6300 was the 95w envelope, or I would have gone higher. I hear that the 8310 is going to be 95w, but it's a rumored processor. I might upgrade to that.


----------

